

Drinking coffee may reduce risk of skin cancer, study suggests - llambda
http://www.aacr.org/home/public--media/aacr-press-releases.aspx?d=2513

======
rbojanowski
Interesting article. But I bet I can conduct a study that shows that the
consumption of drinks with little umbrellas is directly correlated to skin
cancer. The more I sit at my desk, the more coffee I drink, the paler I get.
Need more details on this study. But now I have another excuse to grab another
cup o' joe.

